# Full moon, Any Luck?



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Anybody have any success hunting ducks with the full moon this weekend? I did not even try, just shot some roosters.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter52 said:


> Anybody have any success hunting ducks with the full moon this weekend? I did not even try, just shot some roosters.


It's kinda hard to pick out the drakes without the moon at their back... I couldn't see them until they were just about on me.... by then they were by me...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Sunrise this morning I saw something I have never seen before, swarms of mallards returning to the roost after feeding at night. we could hear them out feeding in the surrounding fields It was pretty cool to watch them come back circle go out and then they tornado-ed right into the roost. They didn't even give our spread a look the only thing looking was a decent size flock of snow's and blues and some honkers at about 100 feet

What a great morning. Skunked but it was a fantastic sight to see.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Bad hunting all around.

Talked to lots of my friends, we all hunted field and water for the last 3 days.

And it's been horrible. Nothing flying at all.

Anyone else have bad luck? Anyone do well?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had mallards flying over the house here at 10 PM the other evening. I could hear their wings and hear them chuckling but it was dark as could be, even with the moon.
I think Friday I seen them coming out to the field next door way after sunset. 
Good gunning,
Dan


----------



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

Just finished a 3 day hunt in northern ND and did not shoot a bird. Put on many miles scouting and even if I had wanted to jump shoot, I could not have filled a limit with what I saw. Kept waiting for the flight to come in but it didn't happen. Many ponds were starting to freeze up around our area. Tried field hunting a few snows that were in but they weren't budging from the posted field they were in. Saw maybe 30 honkers the whole time. Maybe the deer will be moving next weekend.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Holy 4 days of hunting and not a shot fired. WOW that really sucks. Shot 3 mallards while filling up my rooster limit today. 4 man limit of them and a handfull of ducks. They were feeding at really odd times this week, thus the reason we were rooster shooting. Even got one bonus goose that decided to buzz the patch of brush we were walking. Saw many tornado's but no good fields that I believed we would do well in.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

this week was gay, me and my dad shot 22 ducks last week and this week we only got 5, i was saprised to see no birds at all. Saturday i seen at lest a couple thounds ducks on the lake in the morning then they left before shotting and that was all we seen intill 12 then we put the shoot on a flock of redheads and a mallard. but today was nothin didnt see a bird all day


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I just returned from 5 days and we managed to get our limit. Very tough hunting though.

Did not even hunt in the morning after the first day and we never saw a duck until 10:00 am.

Hunted every evening and had a few small flocks come in over the last hour and a half, then we would get about 2 large flocks as sun set hit. As we picked up our decoys we had thousands of mallards landing 100 yards from the trucks.

Is this normal during the full moon to have birds feeding into/through the night? Do they then only feed once a day? We never saw a bird in the filed until right at dark.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I had some luck this weekend, but didn't see nearly as much as I have the weeks past. Had a friend who was hunting some fields and said that for the birds he saw they wouldn't even take a look.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Had no luck this morning and on the way home found a flooded milo field covered with mallards and pintails ,and gadwalls went back this afternoon and got set up and shot a three man limit in about a hour. Great hunt!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds like everyone had the same luck,with the ducks feeding all night then returning to the roost doesn't make for good hunting


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This is the classic response by the ducks to too much pressure ....

They turn entirely nocturnal and will feed completely under the safety of darkness....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Guess we need to get night vision on the shotgun. KIDDING.

Hopefully we will get the big push, actaully it can wait for a couple weeks. just found out I am going to Minnesota to dodge some bullets, ahhh I mean deer hunt!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't forget the Kevlar. :wink:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

When I scouted on Friday I found a plan A and B. When I set up on Saturday at plan A I thought it was a sure thing...five hours later I hadn't fired a shot. Yesterday I set up on plan B in the afternoon and shot my limit.

Hopefully things won't freeze up before we get a good push of birds.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Didn't even bother. I think I'm going to start walleye fishing at night during the fall full moons. Might have more action than trying to pattern ducks and geese.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

had filed of duck lined up for sunday but the farmer decided he would hunt it, so we moved on. This morning we had a different field full of ducks and got our limit inspite of some guys downwinding us 150 yards away. thankfully the clear skies made fly high and tornado down on us.

The greenheads










Me and the infamous UW


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad somebody did well...Sucked for me as well!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Horrible hunting. The deer were not moving at all during the morning or evening while bowhunting. Everything was moving at night, judging by the numerous fresh tracks and the fresh scrape 10 ft from my stand that wasn't there the afternoon before. Ducks would not fly...watched geese with their ***** in the air feeding at 2:00 AM in a pond behind my friends house while we were sitting around a fire. We need this moon to go away.


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

pretty slow this weekend--saw 10k + snows and we got a few passing over, but ducks were nil. Buddies limited out sunday am, but we were in the wrong place at wrong time--30 miles away. oh well, that's why it's not called duck shooting, right? full moon probably didn't help, tho. still, we had a great time and will try again next year. thanks to all the ND's for the super outdoor wonderland!! :homer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Hunting has been ok if you had a boat on open water. I talked with a friend of mine who works as a biologist around the Squaw Creek area in Missouri and he reported seeing around 100,000 ducks in the area.

Sean


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sean Ehmke said:


> Hunting has been ok if you had a boat on open water. I talked with a friend of mine who works as a biologist around the Squaw Creek area in Missouri and he reported seeing around 100,000 ducks in the area.
> 
> Sean


So you are talking Missouri... these guys are talking North Dakota... btw.. there are birds around Washington too... swing on over to the big water if you want to find some birds... I mean as long as we are talking about places thousands of miles apart :huh:


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

We expierenced the same thing this past weekend!

Limits of Mallards in the evening.... No shots fired in the AM.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, the ducks were working the flooded corn all day.....and all night. However, it was opening weekend in Missouri


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

What I was getting at was that with the full moon more ducks are on the move. Last weekend on Saturday there was hardly anything, then Sunday there were ducks all over. I am sure this is happening all over.

Sean


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

arrived in nodak on friday. Full moon next 2 nites and had thousands birds landing on us 30 minutes after evening shooting hours, and then. watched fields all nite and they fed all nite. setup next 2 mornings to watch thousands leave and drop right into the roost. Monday nite birds started flying way earlier.....and moon was less brilliant....then this morning it was limits in the field. Moon killed our first 3 days basically. Now its back to normal.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Afternoon Mallards....


----------

